# When does Lyft fare begin?



## GingerJo (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it when you arrive?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.ridesharingdriver.com/lyft-driver-app-video/


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

The first 3 minutes (after hitting arrive) are free.

I've had rides lasting 3 - 5 min (from tap arrive to tap end) with zero pick-up delay cuz the pax was waiting outside.

$3 fare + $1.80 safe rider fee = $4.80 paid by pax.
$3 fare * 80% driver's cut >>> $2.40 received by driver, pre-tax, pre-expenses.

Lyft's commission >>>> 50%.

This is why Lyft/Uber oversaturates every market with drivers. The real money is the safe rider fee. The 20% commission is gravy.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> The first 3 minutes (after hitting arrive) are free.


The first three minutes of sitting still are free, the meter is supposed to start when your car moves.


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

The mileage meter starts when the car moves. The fee per minute in Denver is now 15 cents. You're better off moving ASAP than waiting. 80% of 15 cents is 12 cents. Three minutes is a whopping 36 cents. 

That's why it makes no sense to wait more than 5 minutes AT MOST. Cancel for no show, get your $5.00 and move on to next rider.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

The clock starts 1 minute after you press arrive. Lyft doesn't charge you the srf. Whatever the ride cost you see, the pax will see it 1.50 higher.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

When I first started driving for Lyft last year, my recollection from the training video is that the ride starts automatically after one minute even if you haven't started moving. I just looked at the training video on the Lyft driver portal and noted that the narrator states the ride automatically starts "a few moments" after the you hit the arrive button. Lyft gives you three minutes of waiting time before you can cancel and collect the $5 no-show fee, but the system requires you to call the passenger if you want to cancel after 3 minutes *and* collect the $5 fee . Once you call the passenger - whether they answer or not - you'll know you've waited the required 3 minutes because when you hit cancel, a window will pop up stating that you've waited 3 minutes, that you've called the passenger and you're given the option to cancel and either charge or not charge the rider the late fee.

Uber requires that you wait 5 minutes before you cancel/no-show, but their system doesn't require you to call the passenger during that time. Also, the only way to know you've waited five minutes is to start a timer after you hit the arrive button.


----------

